# spider



## ravenclan (Oct 9, 2018)

sure would like to do this to my daughter and wife! Both are scared to death of spiders.....but i do not like hospitals!!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 9, 2018)

That would freak out my wife, and I'd likely end up with a black eye. 

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2018)

Hmmm-Gotta try that !!
I don't like Spiders either, but Mrs Bear is scared of them!!
I once told my Dentist "There are 3 things I hate---Snakes, Spiders, and Dentists".
He said "In that order??"
I replied, "Make that Snakes, Dentists, and Spiders.

Bear


----------

